# greyish oil leaked out after oil change/start



## nivekonbass (Nov 25, 2021)

Hi everyone!

I'm hoping I could get some help with this. I bought a Toro 721 snowblower last year. Used it all winter, no problems. I read somewhere that you should drain the oil/fuel from the snowblower over the summer time, so I did that. So it was dry all winter.

This morning, I added oil (I purchased the 20 oz 5w30 toro oil it came with). and put a little gas in it to start it up before I needed to use it for the winter. Started fine. But when I moved the snowblower, I noticed some greyish oil leaked out from underneath. What could this be? I didn't see any leaks upon inspection after I changed the oil. I literally started it for like 5-10 seconds and shut it off, and noticed there was a small tiny puddle of greyish oil. I don't want to start it again until I know what i'm dealing with. 

In looking online it looks like that may be some moisture in the engine which I know is no bueno. but also, why did it leak only after i started it?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Drain oil over the summer? Never heard of that one.

Some people drain their gas, but I leave treated gas in all my equipment for over 30 years, never an issue ....

Oil leaked out? No one here could honestly answer that except you. You would have to see where it is coming from.

Might be anything ... maybe sediment from your pan, or gear case, or axle drippings, or ... or ? .... you get the idea.


----------



## KNsmallenginerepair. (Nov 24, 2021)

I would recommend changing the oil in the spring after your done using the blower. This way it doesn't sit with old oil in it, but i would recommend you fill it with fresh oil and run for a few seconds to lubricate everything before storage.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 9, 2021)

I purchased a used 721 from a local dealer/used equipment flipper and the oil had been changed . After it sitting in my garage I too had some oil under it . I think some oil finds it's way under the engine when it is drained and weeps out for a while . I cleaned it up and when I looked gain it was gone . 
I did an oil change myself anyway because I wasn't sure what oil had been used . When I drained it I used a shallow pan so I could tip it back at a decent angle and left it to drain for a good hour or so (ran it hot first) . After that oil change I had no oil on the ground so I think it's how you do it that makes a difference.


----------



## groomerz (Feb 7, 2015)

The breather hose on valve cover just goes to atmosphere and can drip oil to ground 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

